# linux links & noob frage



## mr_d2254 (31. März 2002)

könnt ihr mir ein paar gute linux support links geben... also z.b. andere (grosse) linux foren. Danke

und irgendwie weiss ich nicht mehr wie ich zurück ins linux gui komme... ich hab mandrake 8.2 und hab anfangs GNOME benutzt, dann hab ich beschlossen ich will auch mal KDE sehen und bin zum user management gegangen und hab dorm meine workstation auf KDE um gestellt und dann gerebootet. Schon beim reboot waren die bilder alle "zerquetscht" und dann als er gebootet hat, hat er mich nicht mehr automatisch eingelogt, also ich bin im shell... will aber wieder zurück zum gui... wie geht das?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (1. April 2002)

Zum Thema Links: OS-Tutorials!!! Da ist eine Linkliste von mir und Cypher

Zum anderen: Logge Dich ein, dann startx und Du müsstest wieder auf eine grafische Umgebung kommen.


----------



## mr_d2254 (1. April 2002)

nur startx eintippen? aber is X nich des windows für linux?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (1. April 2002)

Das X-Window System wird von KDE oder GNOME benötigt. Es regelt die Fenster usw.
Du kannst auch mal startkde oder startgnome oder sowas machen. Kenne GNOME und RedHat nicht so gut.


----------



## mr_d2254 (1. April 2002)

hat geklappt, danke!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. April 2002)

Kein Problem! Ich helfe gerne


----------

